# FONT changed to ITALICS ... on its' own.



## BigDaveinNJ (Jun 9, 2000)

For some reason.... most or all of the FONTS on the web pages I visit are now in ITALICS :-(

I have made no system changes... and no one uses this PC..... yet overnight my FONT has changed.

I go to CONTROL PANEL/INTERNET OPTIONS and under the GENERAL tab I look in FONT and the font that I have chosen... which is ARIAL..... is now shown as ITALIC... with no option for changing it there.

What has happened here? Can fonts change by themselves somehow? And.... How can I restore the fonts on web pages from ARIAL (italic) back to the desired ARIAL.

Thanks in advance 

DAVID


----------



## mark5019 (Nov 15, 2001)

run your virus scan if you havent allready


----------



## BigDaveinNJ (Jun 9, 2000)

I have detected no virues.... I am mainly concerned with restoring the font to ARIAL instead of ARIAL (italics) ... which is kinda tough on my eyes.

Thank you

DAVID


----------



## BigDaveinNJ (Jun 9, 2000)

I've been trying to figure this out all day... and have come up with nothing.

Its weird that SOME of my fonts have changed to ITALICS... on web pages.... but not ALL of them. Very puzzling.

DAVID


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

I bet you are missing the regular style of your chosen Internet Font. And therfore it is using the italic version. 
Go to tools>internet options>fonts and note the name of the two fonts. Then go into your fonts folder and look for them. If not there, you will need to replace the missing version from your install cd or the cabs on the hard drive if you have them.
Use SFC to extract the missing font(s) to C:\windows\fonts


----------



## BigDaveinNJ (Jun 9, 2000)

Its strange.... I went into my WINDOWS EXPLORER and looked at my FONTS and yes.... there was no... regular ARIAL listed.

However.....

It still must be on my PC somewhere because I can still use it in my OUTLOOK EXPRESS.

I have definitly NOT deleted any fonts at all.... and have never even messed around with them.

When I got to INTERNET OPTIONS/FONTS my WEB PAGE FONT is listed as ARIAL.... but again.... it shows ARIEL....in ITALICS?????

Thanks 

DAVID


----------

